# Rules on Watermark



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

*The thing is I have noticed many people asking artists here to remove watermarks off images. Like the deviantart watermark which can be easily removed for anime pictures. 

Heres an example of what I mean by a watermark



The whole deviantart mark is called a watermark.
A watermark is basically made to avoid people using the artists work because the artist wants his/her work to be used for personal uses and not to be publicly used. So removing ones water mark is going against copyright rules. If you find a stock or an image with a water mark then use it with the watermark if you wanna use it really badly.

Signs under drawings or other digital work.

This is what I mean when I say sign or better known as signature of the artist.



If you can see the name of the artist signed. Even this is one of the forms of a watermark but a smaller version of it. Even this shouldnt be removed at any circumstance. If you make images transparent like I do and you are forced to remove it since it looks bad. I suggest request the person to add the artists name in his/her's signature or you can rewrite the name of artist using the text tool in photoshop.

So basically what I am saying is DO NOT REMOVE WATERMARKS OR SIGNATURES OFF IMAGES OR ART WORKS AS IT VIOLATES COPYRIGHT RULES.*



vervex said:


> Taking off a watermark is like erasing the signature of an artist, and it's a sign of total non-respect.



Read more of my rules below here
narutoforums.com/showthread.php?t=389278


----------



## Creator (Apr 9, 2008)

That is true, i agree with it. In addition, the DA watermark is nearly impossible to remove anyways, so i dont see how people plan to do it. 

Watermarks is basically a copy right.


----------



## vervex (Apr 9, 2008)

That's great. It was a good idea to make that thread. I'm stickying this. 

Taking off a watermark is like erasing the signature of an artist, and it's a sign of total non-respect.


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 11, 2008)

it still doesnt give a reason to rip work without watermarks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 11, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> it still doesnt give a reason to rip work without watermarks.



Ripping art has its own thread which was created by justice and if I create the same thread people will think I am copying it for attention -_-
Atleast appreciate what I am trying to say here other than trying to find a flaw
And since this is the request section it is information for the people who take requests.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Agreed, +Reps.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 30, 2010)

I hate it when people remove watermarks. An artist works hard to make those drawings/graphics and the least people could do is let them have the credit but instead they're just gonna remove it? I agree with vervex.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2011)

I did remove a watermark of the pic i once used, but i asked the author if i can use it (and remove the watermark) as long as i credit him
So this works too


----------

